# 1939 Swift Ladies 3-speed



## hzqw2l (Sep 7, 2012)

As found at a farm Auction.

Nice complete Original English Built Swift 3-Speed Ladies Roadster.
Has the Sturmey Archer AW pat. pend. undated hub with the earlier tube mount shifter.
Lucas Generator light set and Miller bell.
Rod brakes.
Original down to the tires.


Nice winter clean-up project.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice bike,


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Sep 7, 2012)

sweet.  That'll look like new with a little elbow grease.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 30, 2013)

*Finally Detailed*

I finally got around to detailing the bike.  Had it for sale at Ann Arbor but little interest.
Probably keep it for the summer.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 30, 2013)

Very nice original bike & great cleanup job.  Congrats on a nice find!!!!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 30, 2013)

That's a good find of an "off" brand (non-Raleigh that is) English three speed. Those side-mount rod brakes are nice. Parts for these prewar roadsters are not easy to find in the US, so it's good yours appears to be complete.


----------



## tailhole (May 1, 2013)

*Nice Bike!*

Very sweet.


----------

